# Checking in from Nottinghamshire UK - home of Robin Hood



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
That's cool, Fresians are adorable.  Have fun posting!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi! And welcome to the HF!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

ello


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum  I bet you get lots of Robin Hood and his merry men jokes :lol:
Is there a Sherwood forest there?


----------

